# New site title banner has got to go



## cobalt (Oct 2, 2008)

It appears that whoever picks the new title image for the site, has once again fallen down on the job. 

So, now we've got a horrible, gory image for the title. And even worse, since the site's redesign, I can now no longer simply adblock it, so that I don't have to look at it. (something I was forced to do throughout December of last year, after last year's offensive xmas title banner)

This cannot continue. There needs to be a solid set of guidelines put in place to prevent these sorts of screwups. No title image for this site should exceed a PG rating, in any way shape or form. What we currently have is rated R.

It has got to go.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 2, 2008)

Eh, I liked Dead Rising. ^_^

Also if you want to block it block http://www.furaffinity.net/CSS/OctBannerXX.jpg


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 2, 2008)

People are really starting to get too whiney and complainty over the smallest of things. And after taking a look at this banner myself i found it had blood in it...who gives a crap! Youre an adult! And if youre not i know 10 year olds who watch horror movies and ya know what, they enjoy it! Give the picky complaints a rest will ya and just enjoy what you have. Youre lucky you even have FA but of course, people forget that part totally disrespecting the staff's work and efforts.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

i rather like it
i would have preffered a more silent hill approaach tho


----------



## FeralPup (Oct 2, 2008)

the site banner is actually one of the first ones that i actually like

zombies ftw


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

even my college mates like it an they aint even furs


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 2, 2008)

It is not R, I mean seriously all it does is show a little blood for gods sakes. No violence is being shown or anything so why the hell should you care?

I am tired of people whining when its nothing to whine about


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont see what there is not to like
guns........good
baseball bats............good
seating............good
lots of undead smeggers...............brilliant


----------



## Frasque (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you kidding? I love horror movies, and there's barely any "horrible" gore. It's a relief to see a banner image that isn't the usual cutesy sap. Not to mention it's a very well drawn picture.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not blood, it's red paint. No gore here. Move along.

Also that banner is awesome.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah its just a painters convention but some have anger management issues


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2008)

cobalt said:


> What we currently have is rated R.


No, PG-13 at most.  Not that I really like it myself....


----------



## Emil (Oct 2, 2008)

Im more interested in knowing why Fender is colored like Rednef


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

he looks more like a character in one of the ".... of the dead" films


----------



## Emil (Oct 2, 2008)

Kyra said:


> he looks more like a character in one of the ".... of the dead" films



Im not really sure how you can say that, since the characters in the vast majority of those fills were just average people. Its one of the things that made the movies compelling.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2008)

cobalt said:


> (something I was forced to do throughout December of last year, after last year's offensive xmas title banner)


Stop whining. That banner was fucking awesome.



Kyra said:


> he looks more like a character in one of the ".... of the dead" films


Dead Rising was basically a Dawn Of The Dead game. _BUT IT TOTALLY WASN'T LOL _>.>


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

> Im not really sure how you can say that, since the characters in the vast majority of those fills were just average people. Its one of the things that made the movies compelling.


 
apart from the duck on the right they do look quite everyday furries 
and the obligitory arguments and nervous lil girl on the left 

also this is the reason they are destroying silent hill, the new character is a soldier and used to death boo


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the banner. 

Take your meds and come back here when you've calmed down a bit. 

Also: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/listen_to_yourself.png


----------



## sd2522 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well October, Halloween, zombies, Fur Affinity. It all seems to add up pretty well. 

You're entitled to your opinion on the banner, but that doesn't mean anyone is going to change their mind and agree with you.


----------



## Vesuro (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't say I like it much, but I didn't like September's much either, so maybe I'm just picky.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 2, 2008)

If the concept of violence so easily offends you should go and live in a cave where you can just go and cry your eyes out every day over how terrible the world is and everyone is out to get you.


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually, I didn't realize it was PG.
*Goes to look*

Dude, it's a zombie movie!  A CARTOON zombie movie!  Scooby Doo!  That's not blood, it's barbecue sauce!  Î£:3


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 2, 2008)

ROFL, some people are only happy if they have something to complain about. And if there is nothing to complain after all, they'll start complaining about that. ^^

The banner is cool, I hope they'll keep it that way.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the new banner. Survival horror is the best kind. It always has some chick that wont stop screaming that you want to kill and some lame ass guy that screws everyone over.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude. I've seen much worse banners... this isn't that bad. 

Though I miss Kitty Fender T.T


----------



## Eevee (Oct 2, 2008)

OP: Apparently most of us have a far higher threshhold for what counts as "gore"..

Honestly, this is a site where the owner regularly uploads images of furry things with massive dicks.  That doesn't make it just a porn site, no, but how much coddling should we really be doing?  I can understand if you don't want explicit gay buttsex in the banner, but do we _really_ need to keep the banner to Care Bears level all the time?

Why can't you adblock the banners?  I still have an Adblock Image on its context menu.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with this banner.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 2, 2008)

I have seen much much worse banners before and in my honest opinion there isn't really anything on the banner that is offensive. I see it as a mickey take on either of the ... Dead films (Shaun and Dawn of the dead, for those not in the know)

Its ok.

if it was Dragoneer samuri-ing fender then that would be a cause for complaint but not this.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 2, 2008)

I figured it was supposed to be like something out of Dead Rising.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 2, 2008)

cobalt said:


> ...I can now no longer simply adblock it, so that I don't have to look at it. (something I was forced to do throughout December of last year, after last year's *offensive xmas title banner*)



Freaking WAH!  Call a dang wahmbulance.  "ZOMG!  Xmas offends me because of <fill in the blank>!"  Too bad.  *You do not have some sort of birthright to never be offended.  Grow the hell up, and learn to f-ing deal.*  It's not the end of the world just because you're carrying a grudge against others for getting enjoyment out of something that you can't.  The world doesn't revolve around you.  Now sit down and shut up until something happens where you actually are _physically_ harmed.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 2, 2008)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Freaking WAH!  Call a dang wahmbulance.  "ZOMG!  Xmas offends me because of <fill in the blank>!"  Too bad.  *You do not have some sort of birthright to never be offended.  Grow the hell up, and learn to f-ing deal.*  It's not the end of the world just because you're carrying a grudge against others for getting enjoyment out of something that you can't.  The world doesn't revolve around you.  Now sit down and shut up until something happens where you actually are _physically_ harmed.



Come on. Santa getting knocked out by Fender was pretty cool.


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 2, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Come on. Santa getting knocked out by Fender was pretty cool.



I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 2, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Also: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/listen_to_yourself.png


Now THAT's Funny!


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't like it at ALL IMO.
But, there is no need to actually rip on this. It's perfectly fine.
Just, if there is a problem with this, ignore it. Nothing will happen because it is pointless to debate on this.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 2, 2008)

why aint it PG thare aint nouthing wrong with it that i see just a little blood


----------



## Pomander (Oct 3, 2008)

The banner is within PG rating, really. You're complaining that the staff has "screwed up" simply because they're failing to cater to your interests all 12 months out of the year. Suck it up like the rest of us who have at times disliked the banners and scroll past it. Guarantee you'll not only survive, but will build character, as well. 8)

I also find this a bit ironic considering you have cub porn in your favorites. If FA didn't respect the fact that its users have extremely varied interests and tastes, and instead censored what they allow on the site simply because someone didn't like it, you wouldn't be able to satisfy your aforementioned fetish. The banner is well within obscenity laws for its ability to be viewed by minors. In my opinion, you ought to be more appreciative. Sometimes you have to put up with things that aren't exactly your cup of tea to have your own likes represented.

Now, I have to confess this my favorite banner yet since Fender punched out Santa Claus!

That said, the ability to switch between a default banner for people that can't hike up their britches and make it through a month because of a silly banner, and the monthly banner might be a good feature for future implementation.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Now, I have to confess this my favorite banner yet since Fender punched out Santa Claus!


And it's the first of three zombie banners according to GunMouth.  Yes, the survivor's "situation" is only going to worsen as the month carries out.


----------



## UsagiLadyofMoon (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally Like it. I'm a buff for Horror films and I Love It!!


----------



## Zalrex (Oct 3, 2008)

You could just think of it as paint instead of blood if your that squeamish about it, just think to yourself "They're just a bunch of enthusiastic pranksters with torn clothes, makeup and lots of thick red paint, and the people in the foreground are acting out a play." Of course, that's too soft and cheesy for my taste so BRING ON THE ZOMBIES!!!
=3


----------



## UsagiLadyofMoon (Oct 3, 2008)

Zalrex said:


> You could just think of it as paint instead of blood if your that squeamish about it, just think to yourself "They're just a bunch of enthusiastic pranksters with torn clothes, makeup and lots of thick red paint, and the people in the foreground are acting out a play." Of course, that's too soft and cheesy for my taste so BRING ON THE ZOMBIES!!!
> =3




*grins* I've got the Sonic if you've got the Boom!


----------



## Pomander (Oct 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Pomander said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I have to confess this my favorite banner yet since Fender punched out Santa Claus!
> ...




Well, their "situation" better stay PG or I'm going to be _very_ offended! >B(


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmm dunno I geuss technicly you could complain about it but in the end the site owners have approved it and its not spectacuarly ott so im happy to keep it


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 3, 2008)

So he complains here, complaining about *uptight voice* _violent material_ */uptight voice* when it appears he has _cub porn_ as faves....very ironic. Look around you Colbalt, the world isn't 100% friendly, especially in the real world. Grow some backbone and deal with it or people are gonna lulz over more of your ranting.

I like the banner this month, it's better than last month's lens flare one. It's gonna get worse over the month? I'm waiting for it!


----------



## Renard_v (Oct 4, 2008)

It's been AGES since we've had an incredibly high quality, well-designed banner for this site

This is the first time in a LONG time (ever?) that I've seen a banner and said "oh, holy shit, AWESOME".


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 4, 2008)

Cobalt: my advice to you is GROW A GOD-DAMN PAIR.
If that offends you and you have cub-pr0nz in your faves... wow. Just wow.
Heh... if that offends you play Half-Life 2(HEAD CRAB ZOMBIES) or LET ME SHOW YOU MY drawings of zombies, for my super-blood absorbent towel ZOMBEEZ.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2008)

You're right. It's too gory.

Let's have some Fender goatse instead.


----------



## Jarz (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Come on. Santa getting knocked out by Fender was pretty cool.



i wish i could have seen that =(

is there a page where one can see the past banners?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You're right. It's too gory.
> 
> Let's have some Fender goatse instead.


We can set it up so that if people block banners they'll see Fender Goatse. That is entirely plausible.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Heh... if that offends you play Half-Life 2(HEAD CRAB ZOMBIES) or LET ME SHOW YOU MY drawings of zombies, for my super-blood absorbent towel ZOMBEEZ.



COOL! May I have a look as well? 
And @ Cobalt: Getting offended by some red paint on a pic but going out hunting for some cub pr0n on the site really doesn't help you out getting some support for your cause, as you can tell by the replies given so far.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2008)

Jarz said:


> is there a page where one can see the past banners?



How on earth could you have missed spotting this?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> COOL! May I have a look as well?


I'm at my bad computer right now, but I'll show ya a pic tonight when I get to my SUPER AWESOMELY AWESOME COMPUTER tonight I'll upload it


----------



## Azure (Oct 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You're right. It's too gory.
> 
> Let's have some Fender goatse instead.


Do want?


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 4, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I'm at my bad computer right now, but I'll show ya a pic tonight when I get to my SUPER AWESOMELY AWESOME COMPUTER tonight I'll upload it



Hrhr, thank you dude! B)


----------



## Tremaine (Oct 4, 2008)

I was gonna say. If you're offended the banner, watch one of Peter Jackson's earlier films. That will completely and utterly redefine "offensive" for you. 

For instance, I got to see the extended rare version of Dead Alive. It was impressive.


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 4, 2008)

Thread Locked


----------

